# 3. AOCM Forenwettkampf - jetzt mitmachen!



## SeLecT (25. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Forenwettkampf*


Auch auf der 3.AOCM möchten wir wieder den Forenwettkampf durchführen! Wir wollen einer Delegation aus 15 deutschen Foren, von denen jeweils 2 Personen je Forum maximal teilnehmen können, die Möglichkeit geben bei diesem Wettbewerb ihr Forum zu vertreten. Diese 30 Personen bekommen einen VIP Status. Das heißt an diesem Tag ist für die Teilnemer der Eintritt kostenlos. Dazu gibt es jeweils zwei kostenlose Essen und zwei Getränke. Obendrein gibt es speziell bei diesem Wettbewerb besonders tolle Preise zu gewinnen. Auch können diese VIPs an allen anderen Wettbewerben teilnehmen. 

Wir möchten mit diesem Wettbewerb Freundschaften zu anderen Foren aufbauen und natürlich die bestehenden Freundschaften vertiefen. Ins Besondere möchten wir einen harten und engen Wettkampf sehen, der von Deutschlands besten Overclockern auf der 3. AOCM ausgetragen wird :nice:. 

_Welche Wettbewerbe werden im Forenwettkampf ausgetragen:_

*1.* Super PI 1M
*2.* Super PI 8M
*3.* Aquamark
*4.* 3DMark2001
*5.* Hardwareweitwurf
*6.* Tastaturpuzzle

_Der Forenwettkampf wird mit einem fertig gestellten PC durchgeführt. Der Wettkampf wird mit festen Taktraten durchgeführt, so sind für alle Teilnehmer die Chancen gleich! 
._ 


Wie kann ich an dem Forenwettkampf teilnehmen? Wer entscheidet welche Person aus welchem Forum kommen darf?

Zum Forenwettkampf kann sich generell jeder bewerben. Natürlich werden wir, je nach dem wie viele Leute sich aus einem Forum bewerben, eine knallharte Vorauswahl zu Grunde legen. Unser Gradmesser ist dabei HW Bot. 

Wenn wir 5 Teilnehmer aus einem Forum haben, schauen wir uns die HW Bot Profile an und entscheiden an Hand der Punktzahl über die Teilnahme. Die höhere Punktzahl gewinnt. Damit jeder noch Möglichkeiten hat sich im HW Bot zu verbessern, werden wir am Stichtag dem 20.04.2010 die Teilnehmer aus den Foren bekannt geben. Eine Teilnahme am Forenwettkampf als Einzelperson ist nicht möglich, nur als team mit 2 Personen.

Bitte richtet eure Bewerbung ab sofort an den User: No_Name 

In der Bewerbung sollten folgende Daten enthalten sein:

Kompletter Name:
Forenname:
Für welches Forum möchtest du antreten:
Link zu deinem Hardware Bot Profil: 

_Weitere Informationen sind nicht nötig! _



*Wir wünschen einen fairen und spannenden Wettkampf*


*Bitte meldet euch alle per sofort zur 3. AOCM an und sichert euch euren Platz. Solltet ihr letztendlich die glücklichen/ auserwählten sein die am Forenwettkampf teilnehmen könnt, erstatten wir natürlich den Beitrag von 25,-€
 wieder zurück und ihr bekommt den VIP Ausweis!

Wie ihr wisst findet die Auswahl der Teilnehmer erst am 20.04.2010 nach HW Bot Besten je Forum statt. Erst ab diesem Tag werden die offiziellen Teilnehmer bekannt gegeben. Wer sich dann erst anmeldet wird wahrscheinlich
keinen festen Platz mehr bekommen!*

​


----------



## Oliver (25. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!

Ich werde für Caseking auch vor Ort sein, aber nicht selbst benchen, also an alle Forenbencher gogogo!

Ich kann jedem, die AOCM wärmstens empfehlen, ist auch als Besucher äußerst interessant.


----------



## Semih91 (25. Februar 2010)

Wollen wir hier vllt auch eine Liste machen, wer alles von PCGHX überhaupt bei dem Forenwettkampf teilnimmt?


----------



## der8auer (25. Februar 2010)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall wieder bei der AOCM sein und will wie letztes Mal auch wieder für uns beim Forenwettkampf antreten.


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Februar 2010)

Warum müssen die Wettbewerbe immer soweit weg sein?

Wäre sonst echt gerne dabei gewesen, aber 570 km sind doch ein bissel viel 
Das Team vertreten wäre ja echt ein Traum gewesen!

MFG


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Februar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich werde auf jeden Fall wieder bei der AOCM sein und will wie letztes Mal auch wieder für uns beim Forenwettkampf antreten.



Das kommt dann drauf an ob du unter den ersten beiden der Bewerber bist..
Die Jungs rücken dir momentan ja ganz schön auf die Pelle.


----------



## der8auer (25. Februar 2010)

House ist hinter mir im Ranking (kommt auch zur AOCM)
Alriin, True Monkey und Hollywood kommen, nach aktuellem Stand, nicht. Von daher 

In 2 Wochen bekomme ich übrigens wieder LN2. 980X + i7-670 (alles auf verschiedenen Classified) sollte rocken 

edit: HD5870 natürlich auch


----------



## Dr.House (25. Februar 2010)

Ich bin natürlich dabei.  Wie es aussieht sind wir beide mit Roman bis jetzt die einzigsten die dahinfahren und benchen.

Forenwettkampf warum nicht, bin dabei Captain 


Deine Session in 2 Wochen guck ich mir genauer an


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Februar 2010)

Eigentlich habe ich Nachtschicht,kann also auch nicht.
Aber ein Lichtschweif ist da noch am Horizont.
Vorraussichtlich steht bei uns im April eine Linie,das heißt das einer zusätzlich Urlaub machen kann.
Genau wissen werde ich das aber erst mitte März.


----------



## Dr.House (25. Februar 2010)

Anmelden und bezahlen musst du aber vorher, sonst kriegst du keinen Platz mehr später.


----------



## Semih91 (25. Februar 2010)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich als Zuschauer ankommen, würde gerne auch für das Forenteam benchen, aber ich bin bei HWBot nicht soweit vorne, weshalb ich auch keine Chance haben werde, für das Team zu benchen. Aber so nebenbei zu helfen, wenn das möglich ist, könnte ich machen


----------



## SeLecT (28. Februar 2010)

Und, wie viele wollen schon mitmachen?


----------



## der8auer (28. Februar 2010)

Ich schreib gleich mal meine Bewerbung


----------



## Hollywood (28. Februar 2010)

Ich würde ja schon irgendwie gern....
Trau mich aber nicht so richtig.....


----------



## True Monkey (28. Februar 2010)

Die Kommunion meiner Tochter ist erst eine Woche später ....hmmm .....ein paar Points gibt es vorher auch noch.

Sollen wir mitmischen Hollywood ? ...ich weiß auch nicht so recht ob ich noch soviel +Punkte bei meiner Frau habe um mir das erlauben zu können.


----------



## Hollywood (1. März 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Die Kommunion meiner Tochter ist erst eine Woche später ....hmmm .....ein paar Points gibt es vorher auch noch.
> 
> Sollen wir mitmischen Hollywood ? ...ich weiß auch nicht so recht ob ich noch soviel +Punkte bei meiner Frau habe um mir das erlauben zu können.



Keine Ahnung Mate. Irgendwie ist mir das auch eine Nummer zu groß mit meiner echt begrenzten Erfahrung.
Vielleicht konzentrieren wir unsere Power einfach "nur" auch unsere Session!?

lg

Hollywood


----------



## SeLecT (2. März 2010)

Keine Scheu - verspottet wird keiner und auch richtrig gute Leute können da schlecht abschneiden und unerfahrene machen das Rennen. Bestes Beispiel war letztes Jahr das Team unserer AF-Crew. Es lief nichts richtig, aber es war dafür eine Menge Spaß und das ist das wichtigste!


----------



## SeLecT (8. März 2010)

- Ich hole das mal wieder hervor!


----------



## Dr.House (8. März 2010)

Na bis jetzt sind nur ich und der8auer als Bencher angemeldet 

muss auch noch meine Bewerbung abgeben für das Forenwettkampf.


----------



## Hollywood (8. März 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Na bis jetzt sind nur ich und der8auer als Bencher angemeldet
> 
> muss auch noch meine Bewerbung abgeben für das Forenwettkampf.



Ich wäre dafür, dass ihr beide für uns dort antretet. 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Semih91 (8. März 2010)

Ich könnte das auch machen, aber ob ich an dem Tag Zeit habe, ist wieder die andere Frage


----------



## SoF (8. April 2010)

Huhu PCGHX'ler!

Naaaa wie sieht's bei euch aus? Alle startklar für die AOCM? Habe mich heut mit unserem Otterauge getroffen und mal für den Hardwareweitwurf traininiert und will euch das nicht vorenthalten 

Freu mich auf alle von euch die kommen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icke&Er (8. April 2010)

oha, da hat aber einer neben nem Kraftwerk geschlafen! 

Gibs da auch ne unterteilung in Weitwurfklassen oder muss er doppelt so weit werfen wie die anderen? 


MFG


----------



## SoF (8. April 2010)

Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber den Wettbewerb konnte er auch ohne Gewichtsklassen weder auf der 1. noch der 2. AOCM für sich entscheiden


----------



## der8auer (8. April 2010)

Er war aber immer bei den Top 3 

@ SoF: Wir waren auch bei den Top 3 - von hinten


----------



## Alriin (8. April 2010)

Geil was ihr aufführt. Da bereue ich zutiefst, dass ich nicht hinfahre(_n kann_).


----------



## Icke&Er (8. April 2010)

Lass mal das geht mir auchso, aber über 550km und Uni das geht leider echt nicht! 

MFG


----------



## SoF (8. April 2010)

Echt schade, hier sind einige unterwegs, die ich sehr gern mal kennengelernt hätte 
Aber zumindest kommt ja euer Bio-Diesel (der einige Tiger im Grafikkartentank hat ^^) und der PCGH-OC-Hausarzt 
Natürlich freu ich mich auch ein paar der PCGH-Mitarbeiter wiederzusehen - Hyperhorn hab ich auf der Cebit zwar erblickt, aber leider war die Zeit zu kurz sich mal zu unterhalten


----------



## Semih91 (8. April 2010)

SoF ist ja auch hier unterwegs wie geil 
War die Saison iwie nicht von 2-4.April geplant oder habe ich das falsch im Kopf?


----------



## SoF (8. April 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> SoF ist ja auch hier unterwegs wie geil
> War die Saison iwie nicht von 2-4.April geplant oder habe ich das falsch im Kopf?



Nein, 24. + 25. April und die Anmeldung ist noch offen - also nochmal schnell auf den Terminkalender schauen, ein paar Plätze sind noch über


----------



## SeLecT (9. April 2010)

*Das LN2 fließt wieder auf der dritten AOCM*​
Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke aus dem letzten Jahr. Es erwartet euch eine Menge LN2, Spaß und Gespräche mit anderen Übertaktern. 
Die Bilder zeigen unter anderen die Anlieferung des LN2, einen sehr spaßigen Wettbewerb zum langsamsten Aquamark 3 Lauf auf der Bühne, die Casemods, die natürlich auch vertreten sind und einfach das Feeling, welches auf der AOCM aufkommt!  



*Und zum Schluss noch unseren OTTI-Hulk beim Gehäuseweitwurf! *



*Prost - auf die dritte AOCM! *


​


----------



## SeLecT (9. April 2010)

Und der Rest der Bilder!


----------



## SoF (9. April 2010)

Mensch da werden Erinnerungen wach  Wird diesmal wieder bestimmt der Wahnsinn was an Hardware zusammenkommt


----------



## der8auer (9. April 2010)

Ja da brauchst schon fast eine Security um dich vor Überfällen zu schützen


----------



## SoF (9. April 2010)

Otterauge wird sein Wurfobjekt schon beschützen, da mach ich mir keine Sorgen  
Für Security ist gesorgt und ich bin mir sicher, dass wie auch bei den beiden Veranstaltungen zuvor nicht ein Stück Hardware wegkommt


----------



## Icke&Er (9. April 2010)

Wenn einer aufmuckt muss Otterauge mal seinen Bösen Blick auspacken und dan sucht der von alleine das weite 

Wer hatte den Weitwurfwettbewerb die letzten Jahre eigentlich gewonnwn, wenn es Andi nicht war?

MFG


----------



## der8auer (9. April 2010)

Letztes Jahr war es so ein Riese von Freeocen. Ka wie der heißt.


----------



## mAlkAv (10. April 2010)

Das war cool 

YouTube - Hardwareweitwurf Cool


----------



## SoF (10. April 2010)

Jo und irgendwo gibt es auch von mir ein Video, wie ich 2mal ansetze ehe ich das Case überhaupt hochgehoben kriege mwhahahahahaha....


----------



## SeLecT (12. April 2010)

Heute gab es eine weitere gute Nachricht zur AOCM:



No_Name schrieb:


> Ein Hammerverlosungspreis für die 3.AOCM im Wert von 500,-€ ist gerade von *Caseking* hier angekommen :nice:
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee?
> 
> Zudem noch jede Menge Preise und zusätzlich ein Gewinnspielpreis :evil2:


----------



## sda2 (12. April 2010)

Wenn das mal keine Fermi Karte ist, Käseking hat ja seit neustem welche im Programm 

@SoF Ja, dein Versuch das Case zu "werfen" war ziemlich cool  *duck&weg*


----------



## der8auer (12. April 2010)

Thermi wäre natürlich was  

Damit könnte einer alleine die 2000l wegbraten


----------



## fuzz3l (12. April 2010)

@sda2:
Jetzt mach denen hier doch keine Hoffnungen...

@Roman:
Fermi ist gnadenlos überbewertet, außerdem schafft das die Stromversorgung aufer AOCM nicht...


----------



## Kovsk (12. April 2010)

AOCM wird der Hammer 

Ab morgen noch 11 Tage, kann kaum mehr abwarten euch ausm PCGHX wieder zu treffen  (Auf Christian freue ich mich nicht, den sehe ich viel so oft  )


----------



## fuzz3l (12. April 2010)

Das fasse ich jetzt mal als Kompliment auf...


----------



## der8auer (12. April 2010)

Ja ich kanns auch kaum erwarten  Hoffe ich komme überhaupt zum Benchen *gg*


----------



## SoF (12. April 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ja ich kanns auch kaum erwarten  Hoffe ich komme überhaupt zum Benchen *gg*



Ich hab da so meine Zweifel  Das Catering (Versorgung mit flüssigen Schnitzeln und vielen anderen Leckereien) ist sooooo gut, das bekommt man zu Hause allein nicht oft


----------



## Kovsk (12. April 2010)

Oh ja das Essen ist genial


----------



## SoF (12. April 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Thermi wäre natürlich was
> 
> Damit könnte einer alleine die 2000l wegbraten



 
Bin gespannt ob überhaupt jemand mit Fermi an den Start geht - für den AM3 Contest auf jeden Fall (bisher) niemand. Ich wette einen Kasten Bier, dass eine 5870 den AM3 extremgekühlt nach Hause bringt - wer wettet dagegen???


----------



## sda2 (14. April 2010)

Hmm, wäre es nicht besser, zu wetten, welcher Hersteller das Rennen im Xtreme-Cooled macht? 

Denke, was anderes als 5870 wird man auf den ersten 3 Plätzen nicht sehen


----------



## Dr.House (14. April 2010)

Die AOCM rockt, schade dass nur ich und der8auer zum Benchen von unserem Team kommen.  Aber naja, da gibt es auch genug gleichgesinnte 


Freu mich drauf.  Hab schon einiges gepackt


----------



## der8auer (14. April 2010)

Ich hab noch nix gepackt aber dafür schon Tastaturpuzzlen geübt


----------



## Kovsk (15. April 2010)

Im Moment siehts so aus als wären ich euer Gegner beim Wettkampf 

Freue mich riesig drauf!

Jeder der sich fürs Overclocking interessiert oder ne Runde Zocken will, dem kann ich nur empfehlen: Meldet euch an! Es sind noch genug Plätze für alle da


----------



## speddy411 (15. April 2010)

Mitmachen würde ich schon gerne nur habe ich zurzeit noch keine Benchhw.

Vll. finde ich die Tage noch ein UT NF7 Ultra und dann kanns losgehen


----------



## fuzz3l (15. April 2010)

Kommt Jungs. Anmelden, das Wochenende wird episch...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Lower (18. April 2010)

Ich würde ja gerne kann aber definitiv nicht....

außerdem ist es aus Wien viel zu weit und kostspielig. Vllt ja zur EOS 

ah und dürfen würde ich ja auch nicht...unter 16...

lg


----------



## Eiswolf93 (18. April 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne kann aber definitiv nicht....
> 
> außerdem ist es aus Wien viel zu weit und kostspielig. Vllt ja zur EOS
> 
> ...




*hust* auf der sesion von biberach war ich auch erst 15 *hust*

für mich ist der weg auch zu weit. bahn usw. kostet auch ein vermögen.

wünsch euch allen viel spaß und erfolg. aber es wird auf jedenfall eine Thermi unter den besten sein. stummerwinter hat nicht umsonst mit der im "vortest" WR aufgestellt(der schon wieder gebrochen wurde)

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (18. April 2010)

Hauptsache ihr seid zur EOS da  Dann passt das schon *gg*


----------



## SeLecT (18. April 2010)

Neue Informationen: 



No_Name schrieb:


> *Wettbewerbsregeln zum Forenwettkampf*
> 
> *Beginn Teil 1 des Forenwettkamps ist am Samstag 21 Uhr!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.House (18. April 2010)

Cool, Forenwettkampf ist erst um 21 Uhr, d.h ich muss erst um 20.30 auftauen   Bis dahin heißt es mach den Pot voll. 

Freue mich schon tierisch drauf, auch wenn ich in der Nacht 430 km fahren muss, es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall


----------



## Oliver (19. April 2010)

Keine Ahnung, ob ich es schon gepostet habe, aber ich bin natürlich auch wieder mit von der Partie, auch wenn ich dieses Jahr nicht selbst benchen werde. Wer also noch nen Assi braucht, dann stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------

